# MS and Green Crack?



## Blak (Jun 13, 2013)

I would like to know if Green Crack gives relief to an MS patient. Anyone tried it? Thanks.


----------



## mikeydean (Jun 14, 2013)

Can't say, but Jack from CH9 seeds are great for MS!! Neighbor has it, loves it, say's it loosens her up so she can move pain free...


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 14, 2013)

I don't know what green crack is, but pot helps MS. I would think all pot would, some better then others. that is why ms was one of the first conditions that cannabis was used to treat.


----------



## crazdad777 (Jun 15, 2013)

Green crack is a strain it's a sativa...very buzzy weed head high so I would say no do..my thoughts.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 15, 2013)

Sativa's can help people with MS.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 15, 2013)

I did not care for the high from Green Crack and it made my BP jump up. Its the only one I found that does that to me. But to each his own.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 15, 2013)

WH, that is a good point. We all seem to have varieties that help us and then, bam one you don't like. I find that interesting. I don't like White widow. I wonder what makes them different from each other that way.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 15, 2013)

Could be the Grower and or Pheno, or just our Systems handle things different,,cause the White Widow I got ahold of was awsome. The Green Crack jacked me up and I didnt feel good everytime I smoked it. My friend loved the Green Crack.. Go figure.


----------



## Blak (Jun 15, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. Guess I will just have to take some to her (MS patient I grow for) and get her opinion. Awesome plants to grow though. Very fast flowering.


----------



## gunforhire (Jun 15, 2013)

I have no experience with green crack nor MS however I do have a similar neurological disorder and started using cannibus for pain a few months ago. I have been able to cut my pain meds by 30 to 40% and I'm sleeping better then I have in years. Good luck.


----------

